# My Nintendo/Mario-Zelda Merchandise Collection



## loler55 (Jan 5, 2018)

[email protected] 
let me show you a few cool Nintendo Stuff from my collection

any questions let me now

more stuff comes in near future
i collect all stuff i can find from Mario and Zelda and nintendo general i love the old vintage from the 80s or 90s
´
all pictures updated 8.6.2019                  

https://imgur.com/gallery/NOA0gVi








old pictures:



update1:




update2:


Update3: Happy Mar10 Day to all

we try to write down what I have everything... and how many Pins puzzles Games...........etc ... Post it when i Finish it



Sources: Germany,Nederlands Stores,France stores,Ebay,etsy,some other online stores and many more
some stuff is from nintendo itself for my 5000stars in mariomaker
some stuff is from nintendo itself for a damaged wii from my sister



I have donated My super Nintendo, n64 ,GameCube for kids... with all the games in the past



I should make a new imgur Post to collect all new items
When i have Time i will do this and Update my First Post with it


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 5, 2018)

Can I suggest making an Imgur album?


----------



## loler55 (Jan 5, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Can I suggest making an Imgur album?


thanks 

https://imgur.com/a/SkmjE


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 5, 2018)

That's a lot more pleasant to look at then individual pictures!
Neat collection!
Poor 360 tho.


----------



## loler55 (Jan 5, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> That's a lot more pleasant to look at then individual pictures!
> Neat collection!
> Poor 360 tho.


thanks updated in this moment


----------



## loler55 (Jan 5, 2018)

https://imgur.com/a/cqIvE
and more stuff added to first post


----------



## Issac (Jan 5, 2018)

Nice collection! I got curious about that wooden Zelda thing you had in one of the pictures... the one you had two armbands on top of. What was that?


----------



## loler55 (Jan 5, 2018)

Issac said:


> Nice collection! I got curious about that wooden Zelda thing you had in one of the pictures... the one you had two armbands on top of. What was that?


thanks allot

https://www.emp.de/p/festival-wrist...ndise.TheLegendOfZelda.Armband.Armband.341685
https://imgur.com/a/tTwYl

the zelda box is chinastuff but looks nice and have a good quality handworked from a
cigar box without label


----------



## NinFan (Jan 5, 2018)

nice collecion 
how much is that all worth?


----------



## loler55 (Jan 5, 2018)

NinFan said:


> nice collecion
> how much is that all worth?


i have no idea its too much


----------



## NinFan (Jan 6, 2018)

loler55 said:


> i have no idea its too much


over 2000Euros


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 6, 2018)

Jeez, that's a pretty hefty amount of merch.  Nice collection.  The skeleton-Mario shirt is a nice touch.


----------



## loler55 (Jan 6, 2018)

there is still a lot missing

and there are always new things

the old glasses
the old  arlarm clock
old kellog figures
some old pins
some old  cups
some old  caps
old advertising signs
and many more


----------



## EdyMaster (Jan 9, 2018)

_Nice collecion. Congratulations!_


----------



## Quantumcat (Jan 9, 2018)

Very nice! What is the "I love U" Mario poster made of?


----------



## loler55 (Jan 10, 2018)

A styroporplate with 
balls of crepe paper
But People Stated to me that this selfmade Thing is crappy. No idea why


----------



## 330 (Jan 10, 2018)

I'm happy I clicked this thread. There's something about collections that always make me warm inside. Yours, especially, is amazing! Even the BIC lighters!

Is that autograph real? I mean, did you go and ask to sign it or did you buy it on the internet?

Are you planning to get the rest of the Mario games eventually, even the not that successful ones?


----------



## loler55 (Jan 10, 2018)

330 said:


> I'm happy I clicked this thread. There's something about collections that always make me warm inside. Yours, especially, is amazing! Even the BIC lighters!
> 
> Is that autograph real? I mean, did you go and ask to sign it or did you buy it on the internet?
> 
> Are you planning to get the rest of the Mario games eventually, even the not that successful ones?



thank you the autograph is real from him to me

i dont will buy all the other mario games
i have all on with my nes wii wiiu switch 3ds
we can emulate the rest
i spend my super nintendo n64 gamecube with all games to kids
since the wii we can play all of this on it
more a merchandise collection as a game collection
i collect only nes games


----------



## loler55 (Jan 10, 2018)

since 3 days I try to write down what I have everything... and how many Pins puzzles Games...........etc ... Post it when i Finish it


----------



## Quantumcat (Jan 10, 2018)

loler55 said:


> A styroporplate with
> balls of crepe paper
> But People Stated to me that this selfmade Thing is crappy. No idea why


I think it is lovely


----------



## loler55 (Jan 12, 2018)

It was a Gift from my Girlfriend i love it


----------



## loler55 (Jan 12, 2018)

More Stuff has arrived 
and pictures from my stickerbook

update2: 
https://imgur.com/a/C4YBX
added to first post


----------



## NinFan (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks for the update


----------



## loler55 (Jan 13, 2018)

if somebody knows something I do not have yet , I would happy


----------



## loler55 (Jan 13, 2018)

how many pins do you have?


----------



## NinFan (Jan 19, 2018)

i have only the one from oddesey


----------



## loler55 (Jan 28, 2018)

NinFan said:


> i have only the one from oddesey


i love the oddesey one looks nice


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 29, 2018)

loler55 said:


> if somebody knows something I do not have yet , I would happy


this toys "r" us promo vhs tape for majoras mask
was only sent through the mail afaik


----------



## loler55 (Jan 29, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> this toys "r" us promo vhs tape for majoras mask
> was only sent through the mail afaik


 Great stuff 
Needed


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jan 29, 2018)

Whats the super mario 64 book?


----------



## loler55 (Jan 29, 2018)

https://www.amazon.de/Super-Mario-Quizbuch-Mega-Quizfreunde/dp/3788606096

Its a book with general questions Not about mario
Only the title and pictures are from mario 
Plz dont Buy this crap
Its hast nintendo as title only for Making more Money 

has nothing to do with mario 64

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



loler55 said:


> https://www.amazon.de/Super-Mario-Quizbuch-Mega-Quizfreunde/dp/3788606096
> 
> Its a book with general questions Not about mario
> Only the title and pictures are from mario
> ...


More crap as switch Labor stuff


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jan 29, 2018)

loler55 said:


> https://www.amazon.de/Super-Mario-Quizbuch-Mega-Quizfreunde/dp/3788606096
> 
> Its a book with general questions Not about mario
> Only the title and pictures are from mario
> ...


Weird.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Jan 29, 2018)

I will never understand collectors. Whats the point of having it if you have it locked behind the glass doors?
Id play with that shit all day long


----------



## loler55 (Jan 29, 2018)

fatsquirrel said:


> I will never understand collectors. Whats the point of having it if you have it locked behind the glass doors?
> Id play with that shit all day long



feeling nice to have it
Nice to See it
gains in value
Better collect that as collect more drugs
I smoke already enough per day

Tell me plz how i can play with Pins or stickers ... with Most Things  You cant play


----------



## loler55 (Feb 3, 2018)

and I will never understand amiibo collectors..


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Feb 3, 2018)

to put it bluntly, I've always considered gaming merchandise to be a  waste of time and money ? why spend it on figures and stuff when you can buy more games or better stuff ?


----------



## Mackmire (Feb 5, 2018)

What a great collection! I like seeing people's collections of things they love. I think if you enjoy these things then they're not a waste of money at all. Your collection looks really cool! Love the way it's all displayed too.


----------



## loler55 (Feb 5, 2018)

Mackmire said:


> What a great collection! I like seeing people's collections of things they love. I think if you enjoy these things then they're not a waste of money at all. Your collection looks really cool! Love the way it's all displayed too.


 thank you
I Love my 10 euro Display Cabinets too


----------



## NinFan (Feb 8, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> this toys "r" us promo vhs tape for majoras mask
> was only sent through the mail afaik


Very cool . Cannot find it Anywhere..


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 8, 2018)

NinFan said:


> Very cool . Cannot find it Anywhere..


there are some on ebay for around $15-20
https://www.ebay.com/itm/The-Legend-Of-Zelda-MAJORAS-MASK-NINTENDO-Promo-VHS-Video-N64-Banjo-Tooie/302600726259?_trkparms=pageci:1a597b98-0d1b-11e8-ac59-74dbd180cfdd|parentrq:776cb7fd1610a9c178e4be9afffc4c02|iid:1&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236
https://www.ebay.com/itm/The-Legend...655517?hash=item5d780693dd:g:7dQAAOSwoVNaEy-8
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-6-V...245844?hash=item3aff7958d4:g:8TIAAOSwUoNaB2Ha

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0055Q8AF6/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## NinFan (Feb 8, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> there are some on ebay for around $15-20
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/The-Legend-Of-Zelda-MAJORAS-MASK-NINTENDO-Promo-VHS-Video-N64-Banjo-Tooie/302600726259?_trkparms=pageci:1a597b98-0d1b-11e8-ac59-74dbd180cfdd|parentrq:776cb7fd1610a9c178e4be9afffc4c02|iid:1&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/The-Legend...655517?hash=item5d780693dd:g:7dQAAOSwoVNaEy-8
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-6-V...245844?hash=item3aff7958d4:g:8TIAAOSwUoNaB2Ha
> ...


Thank You


----------



## loler55 (Feb 17, 2018)

NinFan said:


> Thank You


ive buyed one yesterday..


----------



## loler55 (Mar 10, 2018)

to celebrate this great day ive buyed a few more nice Items
ive buyed all this before i realice that we have Mar10 Day
Happy Mar10 Day to all


----------



## loler55 (May 6, 2018)

new stuff


----------



## loler55 (May 23, 2018)

new update


----------



## loler55 (Jun 1, 2018)

From bulgarien


----------



## Bitchplease (Jun 2, 2018)

Primark has periods with lots of Mario and Zelda clothing are you checking that out already?  nice collection!


----------



## loler55 (Jun 2, 2018)

Thats a aaaangry mushroom


----------



## loler55 (Jun 2, 2018)

Bitchplease said:


> Primark has periods with lots of Mario and Zelda clothing are you checking that out already?  nice collection!


Thanks for the Information but ihr already Buyed all items from primark and h&m too

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I should make a new imgur Post to collect all new items  
When i have Time i will do this


----------



## loler55 (Jun 23, 2018)

My Fires and new items


----------



## ov3rkill (Jun 23, 2018)

I love it. I love your collections. Keep it growing and take good care of it.


----------



## loler55 (Jun 23, 2018)

thanks allot no one outside from good friends or family are here
my dog defend display cabinets  CAMS outside and over the entranceroom 7days record


----------



## loler55 (Jul 22, 2018)

finally a room for my collection


----------



## NinFan (Jul 26, 2018)

Great Room!!! Nice Display Cabinet Managment


----------



## loler55 (Aug 12, 2018)

NinFan said:


> Great Room!!! Nice Display Cabinet Managment



Thank You!


----------



## loler55 (Aug 25, 2018)

Gamescom 2018 giveaways and more


----------



## loler55 (Aug 25, 2018)

More


----------



## loler55 (Oct 8, 2018)

Already Ready for christmas


----------



## loler55 (Oct 9, 2018)

How ever here comes more stuff


----------



## loler55 (Dec 16, 2018)

Here is the newest Update


----------



## loler55 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## loler55 (Dec 27, 2018)

My Nintendo Collection in better Quality  and included new items plz take a look

Have Fun!!


----------



## nxwing (Jan 5, 2019)

loler55 said:


> My Nintendo Collection in better Quality  and included new items plz take a look
> 
> Have Fun!!
> View attachment 153466



That's a nice display rack for your NES cartridges, do you still happen to have the boxes for them?


----------



## loler55 (Jan 8, 2019)

nxwing said:


> That's a nice display rack for your NES cartridges, do you still happen to have the boxes for them?


I have only One nes Game in a box lemmings
Im more a merchandise collector
I have only Buyed all missed nes Games that i played as Kid by my grandmother

But what You See are Gameboy cardridges


----------



## loler55 (Jun 8, 2019)

Today i think its time for a update!!!


----------



## loler55 (Jan 12, 2020)

Diamond Painting PICTURE 40*50 cm from my girlfriend for my new house


----------



## Davey159 (Jan 13, 2020)

I love my 3ds... Quiet. Enertaining. And more interesting than my family!


----------



## loler55 (Apr 10, 2020)

my birthday presents today


----------



## loler55 (Nov 21, 2021)

Luigis Mansion Club Nintendo Diorama Prototyp and my n64 ects award

https://www.pressetext.com/news/19971029016

sry for the long break but im back


----------



## loler55 (Nov 21, 2021)

a lot has happened


----------



## loler55 (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas


----------

